# Canon U.S.A Inc. Announces moving of Corporate Headquarters



## Eiremon (Sep 17, 2012)

*Company will complete a move by the end of the year to the nearby town of Lake Failure*

LAKE SUCCESS, N.Y., September 17, 2012 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced that it would be moving it's corporate headquarters from Lake Success to the nearby town of Lake Failure. The move, being considered for several years under Canon's FF-6D initiative, is an effort to reduce overall operating costs for their U.S.A. division. 

Lake Failure is a surprising choice for Canon as they had also considered a move to the town of Lake Nokin which many believe offers more benifits and amenities at a lower cost. One executive at Canon stated that "we know this choice is not going to make our employees very excited - but we feel that they don't really need all of the amenities in Nokin. We have a lot more experience making these types of decisions. Our employees will eventually realize that this move is the best thing for them at this time." 

Family oriented employeess of Canon will be disappointed to hear that Lake Failure has 11 activity-fun (AF) parks while Nokin offers 39, 11 of which have cross park trails - Failure only offers one. Getting to these parks will also take longer as Failure's roads have lower speed capabilities than Nokin's. Canon employeess will also have to switch their toll fare provider as Failure does not support the more popular Car Fast (CF) system. One anonymous employee stated "I have been using the CF system for 10 years, now I have to put the Simple Dash (SD) system in all of my cars. Will I be reimbursed for this cost - certainly not!"

Lake Failure does provide Canon with Wi-Fi access throughout the town but many residents complain that the speed of the system makes it irrelevent for most tasks. Ken Blockwell, a long-time resident of Nokin says that he understands why Canon employees would be upset. "Nokin has always been a better place to live. And believe me I know, because I know everything."

The move is slated to be complete by December 2012 but Canon has acknowledged that it will review it's decision 12-18 months from now.


----------



## Noink Fanb0i (Sep 17, 2012)

Hahaha. ;D

And, oh, in before the lock!


----------



## marekjoz (Sep 17, 2012)

Moving from Success to Failure sounds great


----------



## amarelux (Sep 17, 2012)

That's hilarious! You have more creativity than Canon.


----------



## gilmorephoto (Sep 17, 2012)

+1 CLEVER!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 17, 2012)

BEWARE of TROLL!


----------



## marekjoz (Sep 17, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> BEWARE of TROLL!



It doesn't matter if Eiremon lives in Lake Nokin or not, that's hilarious anyway


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 17, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > BEWARE of TROLL!
> ...


Read his other post to put it in context. Just another new user who arrived here to Troll and make inane comments. I want to welcome him to make a postive contribution.


----------



## Eiremon (Sep 17, 2012)

I am a Canon user and have been for the past 10 years. I don't really want to switch to Nikon - I like the Canon form factor and am relatively happy with the kit I have. That said - I do feel that Canon has been holding back features for 2-3 years and that Nikon has been offering more for the same or less money.

I am a long time reader here... I just wanted to voice my opinion on the matter with a little humor...


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 17, 2012)

Well done


----------



## BrettS (Sep 17, 2012)

I loved it! Very humourous.


----------



## preppyak (Sep 18, 2012)

hah, this was my favorite part


> Ken Blockwell, a long-time resident of Nokin says that he understands why Canon employees would be upset. "Nokin has always been a better place to live. And believe me I know, because I know everything."


----------



## distant.star (Sep 18, 2012)

.
If Blockwell says it, then it's true!

Blockwell also advises people who think this is trolling to go spend an evening at a comedy club. Work on that sense of humor thing.

Nice job!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 18, 2012)

Eiremon said:


> I am a Canon user and have been for the past 10 years. I don't really want to switch to Nikon - I like the Canon form factor and am relatively happy with the kit I have. That said - I do feel that Canon has been holding back features for 2-3 years and that Nikon has been offering more for the same or less money.
> 
> I am a long time reader here... I just wanted to voice my opinion on the matter with a little humor...


Post some photos and share your experiences and knowledge. I apologize for being rude, its just that a new announcement brings out the trolls in droves. They post a couple of critical comments and we never hear from them again.


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 18, 2012)

+1


----------



## Richard Lane (Sep 18, 2012)

Eiremon said:


> *Company will complete a move by the end of the year to the nearby town of Lake Failure*
> 
> LAKE SUCCESS, N.Y., September 17, 2012 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced that it would be moving it's corporate headquarters from Lake Success to the nearby town of Lake Failure. The move, being considered for several years under Canon's FF-6D initiative, is an effort to reduce overall operating costs for their U.S.A. division.
> 
> ...



Dude, That was very clever, very insightful, and very true! 

You just left the part out about the beautiful 100% unobstructed view over-looking Lake Nokin, as compared to the light pole in the parking lot, blocking 3% of Lake Failures view! 

Rich


----------



## etg9 (Sep 18, 2012)

LOL! That was 100% awesome.


----------



## pkrishan (Sep 18, 2012)

wonderful post!


----------



## dstppy (Sep 18, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Eiremon said:
> 
> 
> > I am a Canon user and have been for the past 10 years. I don't really want to switch to Nikon - I like the Canon form factor and am relatively happy with the kit I have. That said - I do feel that Canon has been holding back features for 2-3 years and that Nikon has been offering more for the same or less money.
> ...



I'm with "IBTL"boy . . . I don't see any trolls here . . . 

Incidentally, do you all know that we can sequentially read posts that you've added and see if, for example, Nikon is an addiction of choice?

(Yes, I've been playing a bit of Gimley myself lately; odd what one does with an infestation)


----------



## 1337 (Sep 18, 2012)

brilliant! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Daniel Flather (Sep 18, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> Well done



So no IBTL.


----------



## rpt (Sep 18, 2012)

Brilliant! Made my morning. Now I am ready to face the day . Thanks.


----------



## EchoLocation (Sep 18, 2012)

very funny,
they definitely deserve this for using such a ridiculous place as "lake success" to base their HQ...
and to people who are upset about the trolls(i feel some people may think I am one,) please lighten up and accept the fact that many people are unhappy with Canon's recent releases and pricing.
I was thrilled to buy my first 550D, 24-105 and eventually a 5D Classic. I genuinely liked my Canon cameras and lenses. But as I am not too deep in the system, and have many friends who are on the dark side, it's very easy for me to consider the other side.
I will/have been rooting for Canon to release awesome products at competitive prices, however it has been nothing but disappointment for me for the past year at least.
I thought the 5DIII was a great camera, but I thought it should have been priced around 2800 dollars, and definitely not 500 dollars more than the D800, which many reviews said was better.
I had held off switching to Nikons D700 since the 5DIII/D800 releases(I always thought it was better for my needs than a 5DII) waiting for Photokina and the 6D/D600 release.
I sincerely wanted the 6D to be amazing, but alas it isn't, and it aint cheap either. I can accept over priced lenses, with cheaper cameras, or overpriced cameras, with cheaper lenses, but at this point, I see the lenses being extremely expensive, and the bodies extremely expensive too.
I really hope Canon can release some amazing things soon, but at this point, i'm ordering the D600 later today. Please don't think of people who are upset as simply "trolls"
I do not come on here to upset people, incite arguments, but simply to talk about new products and express my feelings.
I understand people want to be positive and just talk about phototgraphy/photos, but there are plenty of forums for that.... I like to think this is a good place to talk about gear and technology, along with photos.


----------



## Eiremon (Sep 18, 2012)

Richard Lane said:


> Dude, That was very clever, very insightful, and very true!
> 
> You just left the part out about the beautiful 100% unobstructed view over-looking Lake Nokin, as compared to the light pole in the parking lot, blocking 3% of Lake Failures view!
> 
> Rich



Nice - I also left out the fact that Nokin Village looks better in low light! Of course that would just be speculation for now  

In terms of sharing knowledge and experience - I am sharing exactly that. Canon has been consistently behind in terms of overall *value* and features in their recent cameras. I get by fine with the 9 pt AF system in the 5D MkII but would really like to get a FF system with AF at least on par with the 7D. I don't necessarily need the pro level system of the Mk III - but I don't want to pay more for a system which is inferior to 3 year old systems found in less expensive cameras.

Per my other comment another thread - I will most likely end up buying a used MkIII from someone who is possibly moving to Nikon. Canon will lose that customer and any additional profit margin they would have gotten from selling me a new camera. Who knows, they have lot's of smart people working for them who know a lot more about this market than I do. However, I am a 10 year customer who would have a tough time recommending Canon over Nikon to anyone just getting into the field or stepping up into FF.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 18, 2012)

Eiremon said:


> Richard Lane said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, That was very clever, very insightful, and very true!
> ...


----------



## Eiremon (Sep 19, 2012)

I was not aware that the 7D's focusing system was less accurate than the 5D MkII's... I realize that just because it has more focus points does not make it better (not all focus points are created equal) but I thought the general consensus was that the 7D's system is superior to the MkII - and perhaps now the 6D. I have used both and find that the 7D's system offers more options / flexibility for the photographer.

I have not used the D800 and can understand that it's not for everyone. I would not recommend it either to a newbie - I would not recommend any FF camera to a newbie. If someone was moving up and had not already made a big investment in glass I do think, at first glance, that the D600 looks like a nice option vs. the 6D.

Bottom line - you can't really go wrong with Canon / Nikon / Sony / etc. All of them offer great cameras which can capture excellent images in the right hands. This is why I am sticking with Canon despite my earlier satire


----------



## Northstar (Sep 19, 2012)

Love it...great creativity! Let me add a little please....

The mayor of nearby city Lake Seny had this to say about Canon's decision to move to lake failure,"we thought we had a shot at being the new home for canon usa because so many of their executives are golfers, and Lake Seny is known world wide for the quality of our city's driving range". 

Industry analyst D.R. Exmer had this to say, "engineers at Canon have been working to increase the quality of their own city driving range by adding things like gapfree micro golf balls, but it seems like golfers continue to prefer the quality of Lake Seny's driving range". Exmer also added, "even folks from nearby lake Nokin drive to lake Seny for the city's driving range"

Ken Blockwell, who was recently seen on Canon's driving range had this to say, "it doesn't matter what city driving range you use, just hit golf shots". "I use cheap plastic golf clubs from the 1980's all the time, and I'll use whatever driving range that's closest, people just need to hit golf shots and forget about the quality of the driving range". 

Analyst DR Exmer, upon hearing Blockwell's advice had this to say, "that's the kind of advice I would pay for".


----------

